# 'Barley Sugar' Router attachment



## Ewan Sinclair (Sep 13, 2019)

Looking for ideas as to the value of this router attachment? Barely used -- looking to sell to interested party here in Scotland, UK.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess check Craigslist or other selling sources in your area for something comparable. It's probably worth the effort to sell but probably just barely, though.

David


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

looks very similar to the craftsman router crafter, they still have a following. in the US I seem them listed for $50-$125 depending on contrition and accessories. 


I own a different router lathe, they can be a lot of fun to work with.


https://www.lumberjocks.com/gdpifer/blog/22918


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kp91 said:


> looks very similar to the craftsman router crafter, they still have a following. in the US I seem them listed for $50-$125 depending on contrition and accessories.
> 
> 
> I own a different router lathe, they can be a lot of fun to work with.
> ...


They look so similar that my guess is that they were both made by the same compny. Just a guess, Trend ?
Herb


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

I have an old one, identical - was sold here under the Vermont American brand, also under the Trend brand.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Interesting piece of equipment. Surprised I hadn't seen these before.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A very useful device for anyone who also has a wood lathe. It makes beautiful Barley twists. Below are examples.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...-13&sk=&cvid=0BC1EE9289684CCCAAA9C6DEB1D0C60E


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Reminds me a bit of the Legacy ornamental mills too. https://lwmcnc.com/cnc-mills/past-models/ornamental-mills/


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I've seen them go for $200+ on eBay before but that was before the CNC rage.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

We had quite a discussion on these several years ago, after Woodsmith came out with one that you built yourself. My memory isn't that good and I didn't scan the posts in the linked forum to find it, but from memory the Woodsmith article as about issue #110 or 111. Again, this is from my old memory that frequently has holes in it. Go to this link and you will find more than you want to know about router turning. I believe near the end, an added gear allowed turning twists in both directions.

https://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/32205-router-turning.html


Charley


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

It is worth exactly as much as you can get for it.


----------

